# CIC or NBT



## Mario Kaputo (11 mo ago)

Hi guys. I have a 2013 X3 F 25 with Alpine 663 prof. Radio without office nor navigation . I bought a CIC android head unit to install but the cables inside the car had 6 pins. So it might be NBT but still I'm not sure. Could you please help guys.thanks a lot


----------

